# L244



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey 

So i found some L244s in a lfs, never seen these on sale before in TO. Anyone have any info on them?

Planetcatfish was not the most helpful with this species :/

thanks


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Here is a page with a little bit more info

http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?lang=en&id=L244

http://www.auburn.edu/academic/science_math/res_area/loricariid/fish_key/armata/dumus.html


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Ross, debating about whether or not I should get them. Looked like a pair also :/


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Thanks Ross, debating about whether or not I should get them. Looked like a pair also :/


How much? I think you should do it 

Oh I forgot to mention they could just be L-257 and not ID properly.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> How much? I think you should do it


YOu my friend is a HORRIBLE influence XD

they are 30 a pop.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> YOu my friend is a HORRIBLE influence XD
> 
> they are 30 a pop.


Not bad even if they are L-257 do it they are said to be easy to spawn.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Jackson... you are an enabler!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Not bad even if they are L-257 do it they are said to be easy to spawn.


wait..im confused about this comment. :/


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Jackson... you are an enabler!


LOL I am just supporting Hitch


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> wait..im confused about this comment. :/


L-244 and L-257 are mixed up all the time. Both have been spawned from what I was reading so if it is a pair lets say L-244 or L-257 they wont be hard to spawn. At least that is what some say. I just think having them is good enough


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

interesting.....but how is L257 and L244 mixed up? they look nothing alike :/

But I think Ill wait to see what Tony gets in the next shipment....he is trying to get me L260s XD

oh, Gino, if you ever see this.....Tony says Hi


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> interesting.....but how is L257 and L244 mixed up? they look nothing alike :/
> 
> But I think Ill wait to see what Tony gets in the next shipment....he is trying to get me L260s XD
> 
> oh, Gino, if you ever see this.....Tony says Hi


I dont know it has happend in the past LOL The dont look alike but it has been done many times 

Can you ask about some L-411? I need a male mine has gone crazy so I had to take him away from the female


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> I dont know it has happend in the past LOL The dont look alike but it has been done many times
> 
> Can you ask about some L-411? I need a male mine has gone crazy so I had to take him away from the female


LOL...wow....its like getting a zebra pleco and a gold nugget mixed up XD

but I think ill talk to TOny and if I get both for 50 then ill take them home...lol

But ya, Ill ask him about the L411s. You got my pm about the babis right?

and what do you mean hes gone crazy


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> LOL...wow....its like getting a zebra pleco and a gold nugget mixed up XD
> 
> but I think ill talk to TOny and if I get both for 50 then ill take them home...lol
> 
> ...


He is attacking all the plec's I had him with. Now I have him alone in a 20gal LOL with some endlers. He killed a small 5'' royal  and was chasing the female I think trying to kill her as well LOL

I will check my PM's now


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah, sorry to hear that


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

that isn't good... 

I was going to say some males can be nasty... but decided to be equal opportuniy about it... 

some fish are just plain nasty


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> that isn't good...
> 
> I was going to say some males can be nasty... but decided to be equal opportuniy about it...
> 
> some fish are just plain nasty


Some are just plain nasty. I was hoping to spawn these 2 but now I have to find another male. It is not going to be easy to find


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Some are just plain nasty. I was hoping to spawn these 2 but now I have to find another male. It is not going to be east to find


ya..........maybe he will calm down in time.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> ya..........maybe he will calm down in time.


I have had this happen with a my L-091's and the male was so nasty I sold him off. He killed the female who was gravid when she was in the cave. I cut her open to see if I was right and she had so many eggs inside  I was so pissed/sad. I cant take the risk of trying him with her again just incase he does kill her. I would never find a female that is for sure. Males can be found females no way.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> I have had this happen with a my L-091's and the male was so nasty I sold him off. He killed the female who was garvid when she was in teh cave. I cut her open to see if I was right and she had so many eggs inside  I was so pissed/sad. I cant take the risk of trying him with her again just incase he does kill her. I would never find a female that is for sure. Males can be found females no way.


ah I see, and I know what you mean with the hunt for females.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Females of most plecs seem to be harder to find.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> He is attacking all the plec's I had him with. Now I have him alone in a 20gal LOL with some endlers. He killed a small 5'' royal  and was chasing the female I think trying to kill her as well LOL
> 
> I will check my PM's now


so are you planning to sell the L411 too??? (Just Curious)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> so are you planning to sell the L411 too??? (Just Curious)


No I am planning on finding another male


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> No I am planning on finding another male


I told Tony about the L411s...he said he'll give it a try, but cant guarantee anything. And are you just looking for males?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> I told Tony about the L411s...he said he'll give it a try, but cant guarantee anything. And are you just looking for males?


Even if they are young fish that is OK. I am looking for one male now but a few unknown would be great as well


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Even if they are young fish that is OK. I am looking for one male now but a few unknown would be great as well


cool....fingers crossed he would be able to get some L411s for you and some L260s for me XD, I pretty much told him ill buy all of the L260s he can bring in XD.

oh and also, I was talking to him, apparently he recently got about a dozen adult (~3") WC zebras....and was selling them for $300 each. So pissed when I heard that....cus off course it was sold out within days. :/


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> cool....fingers crossed he would be able to get some L411s for you and some L260s for me XD, I pretty much told him ill buy all of the L260s he can bring in XD.
> 
> oh and also, I was talking to him, apparently he recently got about a dozen adult (~3") WC zebras....and was selling them for $300 each. So pissed when I heard that....cus off course it was sold out within days. :/


Thats not a bad price from a retail store 

A few LFS here in T.O have or had some as well for around $250-300 each @ the same size.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol....ya......

cant wait until I settle down so I can actually get zebras....

oh, and I ended up passing on the L244s...they are pretty cool looking...but it ended up being 2 males :/


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> lol....ya......
> 
> cant wait until I settle down so I can actually get zebras....
> 
> oh, and I ended up passing on the L244s...they are pretty cool looking...but it ended up being 2 males :/


Too bad both were males. Would of been a cool project trying to spawn them.

I was going to get some Zeb's but I lost a bunch of fish this year so I passed on the idea. Then I got hooked on Pseudas LOL I think I am going to dip into the Zeb's next year or maybe before the end of this year. I am for sure not buying them locally  I am going into the states to get them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya that would be an interesting project.

an ya, youve been on a pseuda war path.....


----------

